# Minimum Education Required to be Eligible to apply for australian immigration



## IBK (Apr 11, 2014)

Whts the minimum educational requirement is to be eligible to apply for australian immigration?
I am CMA (USA) Member, Am I eligible to apply for canadian immigration? Is this certification is acceptable?

Regards,
Maji


----------

